# PTC como fusible



## fly (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola, quería comentaros si alguien tiene experiencia en trabajar con PTC`s como fusibles. Creo que la configuración mas básica es conectarlo en serie con el transformador del circuito que se quiera proteger no¿? Es tan efectivo como un fusible? Gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 9, 2008)

No. es mas lento. Saludos


----------



## fly (Abr 9, 2008)

Ok, es que veo muchos circuitos que lo tienen como protección sobre todo así electrónicos, tipo balastos para iluminación, y me imagino que algo efectivo si que sea no?. Hay algún otro dispositivo que sea tan efectivo como un fusible pero que sea autorearmable? Haze tiempo vi que un amplificador de sony llevaba un tipo de fusible autorearmable o que se rearmaba apretando un botón, lo habeis visto o sabeis algo de esto? Muchas gracias.


----------



## JV (Abr 9, 2008)

Un poliswitch o fusible reseteable o fusible de polímero. Cuando la corriente supera su valor, se abre, cuando baje se cierra. simple y efectivo.



Saludos..


----------

